# no gas getting to cylinder



## ramone899 (Jun 7, 2009)

hello. trying to start my toro mower which was sitting idle for many years. partially disassembled carburetor and cleaned it as best i could with carb cleaner. carefully reassembled it but still will not start. using clean fresh gasoline and new plug. engine will start if i spray starting fluid into plug hole. but when trying to start, the plug stays dry in the cylinder. no blockages that i can find in fuel line. Is there anything that would be the most likely cause of no fuel getting into cylinder? It's a tecumseh engine, model #TVS100, serial 44001. Thanks a lot .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If this is the same mower that has been setting around 20 years, in an earlier post of yours, I would try replacing the carb plus intake gaskets.

BG


----------



## ramone899 (Jun 7, 2009)

yep, it's the same mower. I soaked the whole carburetor in gasoline overnight, now I can get the mower to start up but it then surges mightily to a stop. Could be the governor and / or throttle linkages are hosed up.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would get a rebuild kit for what ever carb you have first. 

BG


----------



## ramone899 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to take your advice. I may just get a replacement carburetor since I think the fuel fitting is leaking. I found the carburetor on a tecumseh parts website, but I can't tell if the carb comes with a fuel fitting. Do you know whether new carburetors generally come with the fuel fitting? I'm waiting for a reply from the tecumseh website too.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't tell you for sure, but if it uses a rubber hose and hose clamp, most likely it will have it.

BG


----------



## ramone899 (Jun 7, 2009)

Basementgeek, I bought and installed a new carburetor. The mower started right up but still only revs way up then dies. I had the throttle on "fast" but the mower dies when on lower throttle too. Is this an issue with the throttle control spring and/or rod assembly? Any ideas are very much appreciated.

The new carburetor was the exact part number match for my mower's engine per a Tecumseh parts website. It does come with a fuel fitting.

thanks.


----------



## ramone899 (Jun 7, 2009)

forgot to mention, I reassembled the throttle control spring and rod according to a pretty clear diagram that I found at http://www.angelfire.com/mb2/visitme/mower/tecumseh.html


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry things are not working out well. Going to assume that it has adjustment screws. 

On the bottom screw turn in finger tight until makes contact and then back off 1¼ of a turn, that is your main adjustment. On the side one do the same, only 1 turn. That is the starting place.

BG


----------

